# what rod/reel combo for offshore kayak fishing?



## rcmay

Im looking to do some off the beach kayak fishing for kings, cobia, or anything else that will bite my hook. What would be a good combo for something like that? I currently have a Stradic 8000 with an 8ft Md Heavy Shimano Terramar that I used for Tarpon fishing in the Tampa are, would that work very well?


----------



## Sgt SeaSick

That should work just fine. I have a Penn Sargus 7000 on a slammer rod and it does fine for the 1 I got in the yak and the one I got next to the yak. Im no pro, but it seems that would work just fine.


----------



## joe bag o donuts

Only thing I didn't like about using a spinning reel is that when trolling cigars or whatever you develop line twist. Even with quality swivels. From now on I'll be using my Abu for trolling. It'll definitly work, but to avoid headaches I'd look at some sort of conventional.


----------



## Linda

Good point joe bag of donuts made about conventional. Spinning gets bumped around on the body, especially the thighs,in comparison as well. You gota think yourreel is only 2- 3' max off the waterline sitting in a yak, so you want to get maximum line recovery through pump and wind or whatever technique of choice. And i feelconventionl is a smoother more powerfull outfit ,especially supplemented with a short butt section.

As far as rods, leverageversus fish are key.i've tried them in all lengths and line ratings, and as far as biggame goes, 5 1/2-6 1/2' in only 15-30lb or a slow action 20-40 will give you the most pull out of a yak. Alot may argue cause they believe length is importantto clear the bow during a fight. But afterasking around, no one really believes that its a grave issue when all you have to do is control your yak via side pressure and dipping the rod. Ultimatley, your balance and stability on your yak will justify how hard you can fight a fish, and i dont believe most can pull against anything more than a 20-40lb. ratingenough to risk breaking a rod. Its more important to get that rod to flex deeply and closer to your body(center of gravity).


----------



## YakFlies

Hey Ernie do you have any recommendations on a good blank (doesn't matter price...well umm under $200 for the blank) for a VS150...I was thinking about a 7-7.5ft rod with 30lb powerpro on the reel...plan to use it off the the kayak mostly and some off the pier.


----------



## northpaw

I've been fishing offshore out of a kayak for 6 years now, and I've learned a lot from trial and (more often then not) error. Your tackle question comes up often here in Texas as well. I'll share my thoughts as well as those of others that do this over 50 days per year..........

Rods: My minimum is an AllStar Gulfstream 15 - 30 for chasing bull reds and sharks. It is a 7' blank that is more of a fast action than I'd preferr but for chinking big traps and spoons it'll launch them a mile. My favorite big fish rod is a Penn Power Stick, a glass, 7'rod 20-40 rating that has a nice soft taper and really lets you pull down to the butt of it when something big needs encouragement to come up from the depths. I agree with the earlier post about a more moderate action being helpful, those fast graphite sticks can snap at the tip pretty quick when big fish freak at the kayak. And I'll respectfully disagree when it comes to rod length. Personally, I WANT to be able to swing the tip clear of the bow of my kayak if the fish makes a late surge under me. For reds and smaller kings etc. you can manage that tug, but get a 6'+ shark P.O.ed up close and he can spin you on a dime if you arent careful. Just my .02, take it for what its worth.

Reels: I only go conventional, thats just me though, but they are lighter in hand and that darn egg beater isnt slamming my legs or the kayak. A good rule of thumb is minimum 200 yds. of 30# capacity and a good ratio of 5/1 if possible to pick up line if they race at you. I keep my gear affordable in case of disaster. Things tend to get lost offshore, spilled in the surf reentry, and everything else imaginable, so it doesnt hurt as bad to dump a hundred dollars of gear as opposed to a $300.00 setup. The Pfluger contender reels are solid and affordable, as are Jigmasters. A step up to the Abu 7000 is nice, they are tough as nails and a solid drag. I also use a Shimano TR 200 which has survived 4 years with my without a hitch. All can be had for under a hundred dollars usually. I spool with mono only now after having my fingers sliced enough times with Power Pro. 30# is plenty to handle anything you care to tangle with. Remember, with your line and your drag, about 6# of pressure will start towing you and your kayak.

This isn't meant to be a "know it all" post, and I hope it isnt taken that way. I was fortunate to have been shown a lot of tips by some of the first guys to kayak offshore, and I've learned a good bit the hard way also. There's lots of ways to skin a cat, but the above works well at least in my neck of the woods.

I'll be down for a week at Dauphin Island at the end of July and would appreciate anyone wanting to paddle offshore. I don't advocate going out there solo though I've been known to go against my own advice occasionally if there arent any options. Anyone is welcome to join me if conditions are good.


----------



## true-king

A conventional would be a good choice for trolling, but have a decent sized spinning reel on there in case you want to cast a bait at some tarpon, jacks, or whatever you may encounter. That stradic 8000 would be good.


----------

